# Dreads.



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

I want to get them done to my hair, but Im not sure how. Should I go somewhere to get them done or can they be done at home?

And you have to shave your head to get them off, no?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

if you never done it, just go to the shop and have it done once...then you can do it yourself.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

You can do it youself. They make kits for it. I know your hair has to be super long and super dirty. You literally can't wash it for like a month or something before you do it.

When you get them.

You will have been offically "Hippied".


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

danny lease for the loveof good dont do it

at one time had long hair and wanted dreads and thank god i never did the hippie alarm with be going 24/7 i think it takes more and earns more repect to be a non hippie type hippie, its ok to blast reagge with a mohawk or shaved head dreads are dirty and nasty and the one that "man made" are poser and lame


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I thought you were much less of a comformist than that, Danny.









lol jk bud


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Louie D said:


> I thought you were much less of a comformist than that, Danny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes right though..

ever see slc punk? itsmore punk to not be punk and the hippie look is a bad way to go even if your at a ski area you get further faster with a clean look its not about being a conformist because thats all in the attitude its all about selling your image you can be your self withou t looking like a dirty hippie


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Email Twitch. his chick has em. I think. unless I was Drunk. Her hair looks awesome!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> Email Twitch. his chick has em. I think. unless I was Drunk. Her hair looks awesome!


If awesome is not washing your hair and looking like a crack whore, then yeah DEF!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

I think she looked amazing!

Im not a hippy! Hahah. I dont smoke weed, and I dont laze around all day and have zero goals. I just think they give off a certain vibe (no smell jokes) about the person who has them...right now I have long hair which I tie back and people look at me like Im a chick! And I dont want short hair, so dont bother!


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I would like to scalp a lot of these dred-locked hippies in my city. They think they are real "individuals". Well, scalping may be a bit extreme, how about a blow torch.....


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Dude, seriously, they are DIRTY. Literally f*cking DIRTY. There was a kid here at my school with red hair who had dreads and it was pretty gross. I mean they are literally f*cking DIRTY, greasy nasty tangled dirty gross.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

/combs danny's hair after he dreads it


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Louie D said:


> /combs danny's hair after he dreads it


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I know a few people with dreads, and was once considering getting them.
They're not actually as dirty as you guys are saying, there is special non-residue shampoo that you use . So your hair is still clean.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I know a few people with dreads, and was once considering getting them.
> They're not actually as dirty as you guys are saying, there is special non-residue shampoo that you use . So your hair is still clean.


I JUST read that on a how to site.

What kind of shops do this?

Good thing Im workin out again, nothing worse then a 17 year old skinny ass mother with dreads :laugh:


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.dreadlocks.com/ do you have a job?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think she looked amazing!
> 
> Im not a hippy! Hahah. I dont smoke weed, and I dont laze around all day and have zero goals. I just think they give off a certain vibe (no smell jokes) about the person who has them...right now I have long hair which I tie back and people look at me like Im a chick! And I dont want short hair, so dont bother!


lol the vibe is i dont shower and it definately looks like i smoke weed so denying it is futile

the not dirty dreads are for uber posers and i would respect real dread more then the "im too yupiie for real dreads and dont smoke pot so i have "trendy fakedreads""

yes folks i used the quote withint the quote...


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> right now I have long hair which I tie back and people look at me like Im a chick! And I dont want short hair, so dont bother!


Either way with long hair whether it's a mohawk, dreads, or straight people are going to look at you.. And when they look at you they will see these things..

Mohawk = Punk kid that's anti-society
Dreads = Dirty bum who wants to be jamacian or lacks a job and smokes alot of pot
Long straight hair = Someone who really loves his long hair, whether it's to be a rocker or because he thinks the chicks dig it

I'm not saying don't do it. I'm saying don't do it because you don't like how someone looks at you because I'm not sure dreads will make it better.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> right now I have long hair which I tie back and people look at me like Im a chick! And I dont want short hair, so dont bother!


Either way with long hair whether it's a mohawk, dreads, or straight people are going to look at you.. And when they look at you they will see these things..

Mohawk = Punk kid that's anti-society
Dreads = Dirty bum who wants to be jamacian or lacks a job and smokes alot of pot
Long straight hair = Someone who really loves his long hair, whether it's to be a rocker or because he thinks the chicks dig it

I'm not saying don't do it. I'm saying don't do it because you don't like how someone looks at you because I'm not sure dreads will make it better.
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> right now I have long hair which I tie back and people look at me like Im a chick! And I dont want short hair, so dont bother!


Either way with long hair whether it's a mohawk, dreads, or straight people are going to look at you.. And when they look at you they will see these things..

Mohawk = Punk kid that's anti-society
Dreads = Dirty bum who wants to be jamacian or lacks a job and smokes alot of pot
Long straight hair = Someone who really loves his long hair, whether it's to be a rocker or because he thinks the chicks dig it

I'm not saying don't do it. I'm saying don't do it because you don't like how someone looks at you because I'm not sure dreads will make it better.
[/quote]

Good insight







Very true.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

GT45FD3S said:


> right now I have long hair which I tie back and people look at me like Im a chick! And I dont want short hair, so dont bother!


Either way with long hair whether it's a mohawk, dreads, or straight people are going to look at you.. And when they look at you they will see these things..

Mohawk = Punk kid that's anti-society
Dreads = Dirty bum who wants to be jamacian or lacks a job and smokes alot of pot
Long straight hair = Someone who really loves his long hair, whether it's to be a rocker or because he thinks the chicks dig it

I'm not saying don't do it. I'm saying don't do it because you don't like how someone looks at you because I'm not sure dreads will make it better.
[/quote]

dude yo describe the long straight hair like f---ing fabo, most long hairs are just lazy slightly cleaner hippies that cant commit to dreads but dont like to be called mam when someone asks them a question from behind


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> right now I have long hair which I tie back and people look at me like Im a chick! And I dont want short hair, so dont bother!


Either way with long hair whether it's a mohawk, dreads, or straight people are going to look at you.. And when they look at you they will see these things..

Mohawk = Punk kid that's anti-society
Dreads = Dirty bum who wants to be jamacian or lacks a job and smokes alot of pot
Long straight hair = Someone who really loves his long hair, whether it's to be a rocker or because he thinks the chicks dig it

I'm not saying don't do it. I'm saying don't do it because you don't like how someone looks at you because I'm not sure dreads will make it better.
[/quote]

dude yo describe the long straight hair like f---ing fabo, most long hairs are just lazy slightly cleaner hippies that cant commit to dreads but dont like to be called mam when someone asks them a question from behind
[/quote]










JERK.










So true tho...hold me


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> right now I have long hair which I tie back and people look at me like Im a chick! And I dont want short hair, so dont bother!


Either way with long hair whether it's a mohawk, dreads, or straight people are going to look at you.. And when they look at you they will see these things..

Mohawk = Punk kid that's anti-society
Dreads = Dirty bum who wants to be jamacian or lacks a job and smokes alot of pot
Long straight hair = Someone who really loves his long hair, whether it's to be a rocker or because he thinks the chicks dig it

I'm not saying don't do it. I'm saying don't do it because you don't like how someone looks at you because I'm not sure dreads will make it better.
[/quote]

dude yo describe the long straight hair like f---ing fabo, most long hairs are just lazy slightly cleaner hippies that cant commit to dreads but dont like to be called mam when someone asks them a question from behind
[/quote]

HAHA that's EXACTLY what I was thinking. His description of long straight hair makes it seem like its cool. Which it's not. The only guys I know with long hair are bikers and hillbillies.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> right now I have long hair which I tie back and people look at me like Im a chick! And I dont want short hair, so dont bother!


Either way with long hair whether it's a mohawk, dreads, or straight people are going to look at you.. And when they look at you they will see these things..

Mohawk = Punk kid that's anti-society
Dreads = Dirty bum who wants to be jamacian or lacks a job and smokes alot of pot
Long straight hair = Someone who really loves his long hair, whether it's to be a rocker or because he thinks the chicks dig it

I'm not saying don't do it. I'm saying don't do it because you don't like how someone looks at you because I'm not sure dreads will make it better.
[/quote]

dude yo describe the long straight hair like f---ing fabo, most long hairs are just lazy slightly cleaner hippies that cant commit to dreads but dont like to be called mam when someone asks them a question from behind
[/quote]

yeah maybe I'm thinking of really long hair band type hair. But you proved my point, people make judgments on who you are no matter what the hair style. Society makes judgements on the way you look. He doesn't like the way people look at him with long hair then people are going to look at him just as much with dreads probably. And #2 don't do something just because someone else, unrelated who means nothing to you doesn't like it, or gives you a funny look.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

frst of all, dreads are not necessarily dirty...they make special shampoos/waxes that help maintain the 'consistency' of dreads, but clean the hair...

second of all, u don't need to go to a barber shop to get dreads...they are NOT braids...if your are trying to make dreads quickly, your hair can be braided/twisted in a certain way with a type of wax, but if you just leave it alone for a while while using the 'special' shampoos it will dread on its' own...

third, from the recent pics of you, your hair is not nearly long enough to dread...

fourth, if you ever want to be employed, i would seriously rethink dreads...if you have a job currently, they will most likely tell u to change it or fire u, and if u are trying to find a job, i hope u like being a garbage man...

all of that aside, dreads are cool if you can pull them off, but u had better be prepared for all of the bullshit stereotypes that come along with them...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

same with tattoos on your hands and wrists


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

yeah you can make excuses for trendy dreas all day with shampoos and waxs but no mattefr how they are made the first impressoin is dirty f--ing hippie or poser fo dirty hippy and all you hippies can pretend to live in a perfect workd where image means nothing but the truth is when was the last time you saw a dirty hippie of fat chick doing something important? seroiusly its mroe of an issue then being black you should demand an appology from teh greatful dead and phish for creating an negative stigma for looking like a dirtbag peace child


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> seroiusly its mroe of an issue then being black you should demand an appology from teh greatful dead and phish for creating an negative stigma for looking like a dirtbag peace child


You should also ask Bob Marley for an apology because he gave them the stigma that jamacians that like pot and make reggae music have them..


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Yikes, a lot of critiscm about someones hair!

I havent decided.

My hair at the back goes down 3-5 inches when straight its always curley at the ends tho?)

Too short?

I like the comments about not doing it for other people tho, I guess that should be the first thingI should conquer before I get them done!

You guys have have these days where you just dont care about people judging, and everyone just seems friendly, and then the next day you feel like you are constantly under the microscope? Maybe thats jsut my personal anxiety but I have these weird switchbacks.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

you could get some little dreads


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You guys have have these days where you just dont care about people judging, and everyone just seems friendly, and then the next day you feel like you are constantly under the microscope? Maybe thats jsut my personal anxiety but I have these weird switchbacks.


After 12:00 am est in the lounge everyone is bi-polar..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

GT45FD3S said:


> You guys have have these days where you just dont care about people judging, and everyone just seems friendly, and then the next day you feel like you are constantly under the microscope? Maybe thats jsut my personal anxiety but I have these weird switchbacks.


After 12:00 am est in the lounge everyone is bi-polar..
[/quote]

hey im not bi polar im drunk.. wild turkey russle reserve and tawny port will do that to you


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> seroiusly its mroe of an issue then being black you should demand an appology from teh greatful dead and phish for creating an negative stigma for looking like a dirtbag peace child


You should also ask Bob Marley for an apology because he gave them the stigma that jamacians that like pot and make reggae music have them..
[/quote]

bob marley was a jamaican rasta man dreads are natural if your a white canadian hippie dreads are a symbol of being a dirty hippie and it wil hold you back, if your going to settle for neing a ski bum atleast give your self the respect you deserve to get and advatage and look the slightest bit respectable and responsible, plus if your working at a resort ski area the rich bastards that go there ion vaction will respect you more if you dont look like a stoner hippie and ther edaughters willl like i if you look like an inshape attractive young man
[/quote]










True







, and I dont just want to do it for other people.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> seroiusly its mroe of an issue then being black you should demand an appology from teh greatful dead and phish for creating an negative stigma for looking like a dirtbag peace child


You should also ask Bob Marley for an apology because he gave them the stigma that jamacians that like pot and make reggae music have them..
[/quote]

bob marley was a jamaican rasta man dreads are natural if your a white canadian hippie dreads are a symbol of being a dirty hippie and it wil hold you back, if your going to settle for neing a ski bum atleast give your self the respect you deserve to get and advatage and look the slightest bit respectable and responsible, plus if your working at a resort ski area the rich bastards that go there ion vaction will respect you more if you dont look like a stoner hippie and ther edaughters willl like i if you look like an inshape attractive young man
[/quote]










True







, and I dont just want to do it for other people.
[/quote]

yeah but at your age getting laid isnt about other people its about you


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I used to have dreads back when I was like 14 or 15. Bunch of work and you're hairy just becomes dirty like a hippies hair. So you should be fine Danny.









Honestly if you're looking for a job, don't do it. Not worth it. You can do them if you want by yourself, just you gotta use that wax and twist each dread everyday.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd pay money to tangle up a weedwhip in some dreads. But that's just me...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Louie D said:


> Email Twitch. his chick has em. I think. unless I was Drunk. Her hair looks awesome!


If awesome is not washing your hair and looking like a crack whore, then yeah DEF!








[/quote]

And if looking like you one day decided trying to imitate the backstreet boys constituted style then yeah DEF you're like James Dean.

Anyway,

Danny I wouldn't get them. Girls can pull them off and not really get stigmatized for it because of the way females with dreads are portrayed in pop culture (think Milla Jovovich in the fifth element, Angelina Jolie in Gone in Sixty Seconds) but it's a vastly different world for men. My girlfriend works as a bar tender so she relies alot on her appearance and gets by just fine, but I don't think many places will employ a male with dreads outside of guitar shops or outdoorsy stuff like Kayaking instructor or skydiving instructor type sh*t.

Also, they're an assload of work. Unless you want your hair to look all fucked up and clumpy you have to spend a few hours per week maintaining them which gets to be pretty time consuming. They're pretty easy to keep clean though, the dread shampoos have the added benefit of not drying out your scalp which in turn means your hair folicles produce less oil and your hair actually ends up being cleaner.


----------



## legoman1001 (Nov 19, 2006)

I had "clean" locks for a year and half. The first six months is the most important time for your hair to start locking. During that period you can't be lazy. I can't stress it enough keep your hair clean, this will allow your locks to tighten way faster. If you want more info pm.

Check this site out for info if you haven't already.

http://www.dreadheadhq.com/


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I've had dreads and can offer some insight in to care and maintainance. There's haters lurking everywhere though so if you're interested send me a PM.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Email Twitch. his chick has em. I think. unless I was Drunk. Her hair looks awesome!


If awesome is not washing your hair and looking like a crack whore, then yeah DEF!








[/quote]

And if looking like you one day decided trying to imitate the backstreet boys constituted style then yeah DEF you're like James Dean.

Anyway,

[/quote]

Twitch, I think we could of tried harder than that.










+










=










?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn,This could turn out pretty good!!!!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Damn,This could turn out pretty good!!!!!!!


Oh no its a photo fight!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I wouldn't listen to these guys Danny, but as said I don't think many places would hire somebody with dreads. I've kinda debated them, but I don't think I'm going to do it, I work half an hour a day on my hair as it is.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

seriously what type of job are you looking to get? if i were your employer i wouldnt even give you an interview!!! your stuck working as a tattoo artist imo.... or you could just GET A DAMN HAIRCUT!!! i get mine cut weekly and enjoy looking clean- but thats just me


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I find it pretty sad-that one is judged by their hairstyle-Pretty lame if one would ask me!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

its a sad world we live in AK---- not much we can do about that


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> its a sad world we live in AK---- not much we can do about that










?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> * if i were your employer i wouldnt even give you an interview!!!*


[/quote]

lol..that's like saying "if I were your girlfriend, I wouldn't even date you"


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> its a sad world we live in AK---- not much we can do about that


True,True sir


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> * if i were your employer i wouldnt even give you an interview!!!*


[/quote]

lol..that's like saying "if I were your girlfriend, I wouldn't even date you"
[/quote]

lol- i meant a "potential" employer.... about to give an interview.... and the "potential" employee walking in has a head full of nasty - ugly dreads---- it be like GET OUT!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

dreads ftw...

View attachment 128106


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Tibs! Missed your post, cheers for the words.

Nice dread freak


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

how is it sad?

your image is the only thing strangers have to judge by and if you look like a dirty hippy then thats what people will think.. would you buy a car that looked like it just went off raoding and was already rusty just hoping that on the inside it runs good?

the way you present your self reflects alot about you if you want to represent being grungy, rebellious stoner then byall means get dreads but its going to suck when your scalp itchs and your constantly messing with your hair..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> how is it sad?
> 
> your image is the only thing strangers have to judge by and if you look like a dirty hippy then thats what people will think.. would you buy a car that looked like it just went off raoding and was already rusty just hoping that on the inside it runs good?
> 
> the way you present your self reflects alot about you if you want to represent being grungy, rebellious stoner then byall means get dreads but its going to suck when your scalp itchs and your constantly messing with your hair..


Its very true. First impressions mean alot. Not just for people, jobs, cars, but houses too. Houses that look good from the outside have a better chance of selling that houses with shitty outside. Its called curb appeal. Yes people judge everything before they meet/experience it. Its life, get over it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> how is it sad?
> 
> your image is the only thing strangers have to judge by and if you look like a dirty hippy then thats what people will think.. would you buy a car that looked like it just went off raoding and was already rusty just hoping that on the inside it runs good?
> 
> the way you present your self reflects alot about you if you want to represent being grungy, rebellious stoner then byall means get dreads but its going to suck when your scalp itchs and your constantly messing with your hair..


Its very true. First impressions mean alot. Not just for people, jobs, cars, but houses too. Houses that look good from the outside have a better chance of selling that houses with shitty outside. Its called curb appeal. Yes people judge everything before they meet/experience it. Its life, get over it.
[/quote]

True man-But it doesn't make it right by n e means!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> how is it sad?
> 
> your image is the only thing strangers have to judge by and if you look like a dirty hippy then thats what people will think.. would you buy a car that looked like it just went off raoding and was already rusty just hoping that on the inside it runs good?
> 
> the way you present your self reflects alot about you if you want to represent being grungy, rebellious stoner then byall means get dreads but its going to suck when your scalp itchs and your constantly messing with your hair..


Its very true. First impressions mean alot. Not just for people, jobs, cars, but houses too. Houses that look good from the outside have a better chance of selling that houses with shitty outside. Its called curb appeal. Yes people judge everything before they meet/experience it. Its life, get over it.
[/quote]

True man-But it doesn't make it right by n e means!!!!








[/quote]

Yeah, when I had dreads and piercings and said that to my dad he'd just say that "its life, get over it."

There are alot of things wrong with this world, judging books by their covers is one of the smallest issues.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> how is it sad?
> 
> your image is the only thing strangers have to judge by and if you look like a dirty hippy then thats what people will think.. would you buy a car that looked like it just went off raoding and was already rusty just hoping that on the inside it runs good?
> 
> the way you present your self reflects alot about you if you want to represent being grungy, rebellious stoner then byall means get dreads but its going to suck when your scalp itchs and your constantly messing with your hair..


Its very true. First impressions mean alot. Not just for people, jobs, cars, but houses too. Houses that look good from the outside have a better chance of selling that houses with shitty outside. Its called curb appeal. Yes people judge everything before they meet/experience it. Its life, get over it.
[/quote]

True man-But it doesn't make it right by n e means!!!!








[/quote]

Yeah, when I had dreads and piercings and said that to my dad he'd just say that "its life, get over it."

There are alot of things wrong with this world, judging books by their covers is one of the smallest issues.
[/quote]
I would have told my dad to f*ck off then and learn to deal with it!!!!

And one has to start somewhere at least!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> how is it sad?
> 
> your image is the only thing strangers have to judge by and if you look like a dirty hippy then thats what people will think.. would you buy a car that looked like it just went off raoding and was already rusty just hoping that on the inside it runs good?
> 
> the way you present your self reflects alot about you if you want to represent being grungy, rebellious stoner then byall means get dreads but its going to suck when your scalp itchs and your constantly messing with your hair..


Its very true. First impressions mean alot. Not just for people, jobs, cars, but houses too. Houses that look good from the outside have a better chance of selling that houses with shitty outside. Its called curb appeal. Yes people judge everything before they meet/experience it. Its life, get over it.
[/quote]

True man-But it doesn't make it right by n e means!!!!








[/quote]

Yeah, when I had dreads and piercings and said that to my dad he'd just say that "its life, get over it."

There are alot of things wrong with this world, judging books by their covers is one of the smallest issues.
[/quote]

Im starting to think this is one of the biggest problems. Its step one in treating someone with no respect.


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I want to get them done to my hair, but Im not sure how. Should I go somewhere to get them done or can they be done at home?
> 
> And you have to shave your head to get them off, no?


Don't listen to any of these fools! Dreads are not gross and dreads are not dirty! I had dreads for about a year and all you have to do is a little research. They are very easy to do at home, its a technique called backcombing and rolling. It only works if your hair is washed, washed with bar soap though! BAR SOAP!!!! So the hair is very dry, not oily at all! Ther hair must be dry and clean for the dreads to matt and take shape. If your hair is not washed it will be far to oily to form lasting dreads. Once the dreads are formed they make special shampoos just for dread locks. DO NOT USE ANY CONDITIONER! It also helps to keep the new dreadies under a beenie for about a month or so to help the tightness of the luxurios locks! Good luck! OHH, and yes you do have to cut it all off if your looking for a change!
chris


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

I agree with manfish, my cousin has dread locks for about 1 half-2 years. You have to cut all of your hair out if you want to have a different hairstyle in the future. But after all the backcombing you really wouldnt want to keep your hair after unknotting it (impossible anyway)... just let them grow out and cut it. Have fun doing it and post some pics on this topic!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

manfish said:


> I agree with manfish, my cousin has dread locks for about 1 half-2 years. You have to cut all of your hair out if you want to have a different hairstyle in the future. But after all the backcombing you really wouldnt want to keep your hair after unknotting it (impossible anyway)... just let them grow out and cut it. Have fun doing it and post some pics on this topic!


Cheers guys.

When I do it, I will definitely post the pics here!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

a buddy of mine (complete stoner\hippy failure\drug fucked idiot) got them done. they seriously are dirty as hell...and stanky...

get corn rows like Kfed...HAHAHHAHAHA

or get a taylor hanson haircut







jk jk


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> how is it sad?
> 
> your image is the only thing strangers have to judge by and if you look like a dirty hippy then thats what people will think.. would you buy a car that looked like it just went off raoding and was already rusty just hoping that on the inside it runs good?
> 
> the way you present your self reflects alot about you if you want to represent being grungy, rebellious stoner then byall means get dreads but its going to suck when your scalp itchs and your constantly messing with your hair..


Its very true. First impressions mean alot. Not just for people, jobs, cars, but houses too. Houses that look good from the outside have a better chance of selling that houses with shitty outside. Its called curb appeal. Yes people judge everything before they meet/experience it. Its life, get over it.
[/quote]

True man-But it doesn't make it right by n e means!!!!








[/quote]

Yeah, when I had dreads and piercings and said that to my dad he'd just say that "its life, get over it."

There are alot of things wrong with this world, judging books by their covers is one of the smallest issues.
[/quote]

Im starting to think this is one of the biggest problems. Its step one in treating someone with no respect.
[/quote]

Dress and present yourself as you want respect. If you don't want respect, don't dress like it.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Its very true. First impressions mean alot. Not just for people, jobs, cars, but houses too. Houses that look good from the outside have a better chance of selling that houses with shitty outside. Its called curb appeal. Yes people judge everything before they meet/experience it. Its life, get over it.


Lifes too short to live it under anybodies ideals but your own.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Tibs said:


> Its very true. First impressions mean alot. Not just for people, jobs, cars, but houses too. Houses that look good from the outside have a better chance of selling that houses with shitty outside. Its called curb appeal. Yes people judge everything before they meet/experience it. Its life, get over it.


Lifes too short to live it under anybodies ideals but your own.
[/quote]

It will be shorter if you can't make a living


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

So I am going to get dreads.

So what method do you guys reccomend? Im hoping to find a hair salon that will do the backcombing method.

Any other tips?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sorry danny...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> So I am going to get dreads.
> 
> So what method do you guys reccomend? Im hoping to find a hair salon that will do the backcombing method.
> 
> *Any other tips?*


i got a tip.... after its done........ stay inside!!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

all these people that used to have dreads...why don't they have them anymore? Just curious if they removed them for all the reasons mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> So I am going to get dreads.
> 
> So what method do you guys reccomend? Im hoping to find a hair salon that will do the backcombing method.
> 
> *Any other tips?*


i got a tip.... after its done........ stay inside!!!
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

NM, I changed my mind, Im cutting my long hair off. The execution comes at 12 45 today, Mountain time.

Im sick of taking care of my hair and I gre it this long for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

For the love of God, child! Glad you changed your mind. There may be hope for you, yet.

Then again, I wanted blue hair for a long time...and I turned out just fine.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

You did the right thing, Danny.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

i'm being a hipocryt though...i have a shaved head.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> i'm being a hipocryt though...i have a shaved head.


Shaved heads FTW!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im sick of taking care of my hair and I grew it this long for the wrong reasons.


To get a man?









Just messin' with ya.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Im sick of taking care of my hair and I grew it this long for the wrong reasons.


To get a man?









Just messin' with ya.
[/quote]










Before (how the hell did I accomplish blinking when I was taking a pic of myself..idiot!):









After:


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

groose


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

u cut that yourself?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i wouldnt be lying if i said you look about 100x more presentable.

now get them damn corn rows!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> u cut that yourself?


No I went to this place in town where all the hot girls work..the girl who did my hair gave me her card...probably because she wanted me to come back to have it coloured...but I can pretend its because we hit it off so well


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

just jokin hey look at me


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> u cut that yourself?


No I went to this place in town where all the hot girls work..the girl who did my hair gave me her card...probably because she wanted me to come back to have it coloured...but I can pretend its because we hit it off so well







:laugh:
[/quote]

yeah i use to hit it off with the chickies at cost cutters back in the college days--- the key is to write a check everytime--- that way they have to ask you for your phone number for security reasons! hahaha it actually worked for me one time-


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I knew someone that had dreads... they look cool and all but their hair reeeeeeeeeeeked like musty blahhhh. It was so gross that you could see the skin from his scalp all over his hair. It was pretty gross. Plus, he was a good lookin' kid.... but his hair was a total turn off.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

speakin of hair.... what the f*ck is hyphen doing with his in that pic!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

NO MORE "HAIR TIES".

Thank the Lord (unless you are Boozehound)


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> speakin of hair.... what the f*ck is hyphen doing with his in that pic!!!!!!!!?


hahahaha.... creative isn't he?
seems like he has a new hair style every month.
This month he's a bit low-key, he dyed it all one color now.... let's wait n see what next month brings. heh


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> speakin of hair.... what the f*ck is hyphen doing with his in that pic!!!!!!!!?


hahahaha.... creative isn't he?
seems like he has a new hair style every month.
This month he's a bit low-key, he dyed it all one color now.... let's wait n see what next month brings. heh

:laugh:
[/quote]








Ive never seen someone with so many cool hairstyles as Hyphen...its one thing to have cool hair, its another thing to be able to pull it off







I like the spikes the best still.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> speakin of hair.... what the f*ck is hyphen doing with his in that pic!!!!!!!!?


hahahaha.... creative isn't he?
seems like he has a new hair style every month.
This month he's a bit low-key, he dyed it all one color now.... let's wait n see what next month brings. heh

:laugh:
[/quote]








Ive never seen someone with so many cool hairstyles as Hyphen...its one thing to have cool hair, its another thing to be able to pull it off







I like the spikes the best still.
[/quote]

hehe... that's why i <3 my hyphen...








he can do annnyyyythhhhhhhhaaaaang


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> speakin of hair.... what the f*ck is hyphen doing with his in that pic!!!!!!!!?


hahahaha.... creative isn't he?
seems like he has a new hair style every month.
This month he's a bit low-key, he dyed it all one color now.... let's wait n see what next month brings. heh

:laugh:
[/quote]








Ive never seen someone with so many cool hairstyles as Hyphen...its one thing to have cool hair, its another thing to be able to pull it off







I like the spikes the best still.
[/quote]

hehe... that's why i <3 my hyphen...








he can do annnyyyythhhhhhhhaaaaang








[/quote]

Just make sure he has a professional color his hair. I used to change my hair style/color all the time and well look at me now, only one in my family thats bald. My dad and older brother have more hair than I do.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> speakin of hair.... what the f*ck is hyphen doing with his in that pic!!!!!!!!?


hahahaha.... creative isn't he?
seems like he has a new hair style every month.
This month he's a bit low-key, he dyed it all one color now.... let's wait n see what next month brings. heh

:laugh:
[/quote]

creative is one thing...... and well...... ah nevermind


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> speakin of hair.... what the f*ck is hyphen doing with his in that pic!!!!!!!!?


hahahaha.... creative isn't he?
seems like he has a new hair style every month.
This month he's a bit low-key, he dyed it all one color now.... let's wait n see what next month brings. heh

:laugh:
[/quote]








Ive never seen someone with so many cool hairstyles as Hyphen...its one thing to have cool hair, its another thing to be able to pull it off







I like the spikes the best still.
[/quote]

hehe... that's why i <3 my hyphen...








he can do annnyyyythhhhhhhhaaaaang








[/quote]

Just make sure he has a professional color his hair. I used to change my hair style/color all the time and well look at me now, only one in my family thats bald. My dad and older brother have more hair than I do.








[/quote]

very true.... i never thought of baldness... 
i hope he doesn't go bald... hahaha


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Do not go to any hairdresser amost of the time what they do is twist it and wax it. Iv had them for YEARS. and am finally have long enough hair for them again.

A hairdresser in Oakville does them i am told forget the shop though. I got mine done/cleaned up by a friend. for 30 bucks hehe. Sucks we never see each other anymore cause school.

I actually have a kit in my room since two years ago from Knotty boy. Just got to find someone new who will do it for cheap.

Once in a while i tend to do the odd one then brush it out. Backcombing is the way to go haha


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Dreads are a sign of being impoverished, unhygienic, lazy and everyone will hate you.

Only Rastas are allowed them.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

YOU MADE A WISE CHOICE, MY FRIEND! IF YOU'DA GOTTEN DREADS I'DDA BITTEN YOUR EAR OFF!!!

Name that quote


----------

